# Woman who spotted Nazi spies in '44 dies



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

Woman who spotted Nazi spies in '44 dies

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061222/ap_on_re_us/obit_nazi_spotter



> BANGOR, Maine - A woman who had a key role in a little-known incident in World War II  when she spotted two Nazi spies who arrived by U-boat along the Maine coast  has died. Mary Forni, of Hancock, was 91.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2006)

She did our country a great service. 

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 23, 2006)

.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 23, 2006)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 23, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2006)

.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 6, 2007)

great woman

.


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 6, 2007)

.


----------



## donald (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank GOD that she spotted them, and had the sense of mind to tell someone. They could have caused alot of havoc. They could have bought alot of help with a hundred grand!!! 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

donald said:


> Thank GOD that she spotted them, and had the sense of mind to tell someone. They could have caused alot of havoc. They could have bought alot of help with a hundred grand!!!
> 
> 1stJohn1:9



No kidding. 

All honor to hershe's the sort of person who makes you hope that you too would rise to the occasion and see what the right thing to do was, and then do it.


----------

